# Q for those who have Multiple Tanks



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

So for those of you that have multiple tanks do you move or swap your fish around to different tanks? Or are each of your tanks species only tanks?

The reason why I'm asking this question is b/c in my 150 gal tank I have 2 plecos that have done an awesome job of cleaning up the algae in the tank, and I have another 10 gal tank that has quite a bit of algae in it. 
I'm sure that it would only take one pleco a day at the most to clean it up - but is this an acceptable practice to follow, or will I stress the fish out too much by moving him around?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've moved the odd fish from one tank to another. No different than getting a new fish ...other than not needing to quarantine.

I wouldn't move it around constantly though.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

same as Riceburner.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

species only so far.. moved around when needed


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I move around when I need to - sometimes to accomodate a new fish/es or sometimes because a fish is a utility fish (ie an algae eater or something). But likewise, not too often


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Unless you need to move them (outgrowing, need to be put in quarantine, medicating tank or breeding), I leave my fish in the original tank.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't do it just to clean up algae. I move fish when they've outgrown their tanks (the fish I breed) or when they come out of quarantine and for the most part that's it. I think that with a 10 gallon you're better off to just scrub it yourself.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I move to reduce aggression, or to balance stocking levels. I move only fish I would not cry if I lost, because each move is a stressor. If I have an aggressive fish, I find moving him tends to make him less dangerous and aggressive, possibly because the tank move shocks him. I don't move them for fun. I find that juveniles are hardier during a tank to tank move, but I always take time to let them acclimate (use airline tube and a very large amount of water, in a bucket). I find that the more water I use, and the longer I take to acclimate (up to 30-40 minutes), the better. Using an airline tube, but usually NOT kinked or bent, I move a fish in 2 gallons of water, and I let about 1 gallon flow in and then, I reduce the flow and let it drip for the next half hour, then I let it flow again, and when the water is 70% full of water from the receiving tank, I move it. 


W


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've moved puffers before to reduce snail levels in my headstander tank. The puffer was stressed for about a minute -- then it was in snail heaven.

I agree that moving fish frequently is not good, but every once in a while, if you've got a hardy fish that would really enjoy the treat of whatever unwanted thing is growing in the other tank, why not?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would never move a puffer using a net. I would move him in a cup of water, or a margarine tub of water. You can use the net to catch him, but don't lift him out of the water. I watched a fish-store owner, tell me it was "perfectly fine" to do that. The puffer filled up (puffed) itself with air, and that killed the fish in less than 24 hours. (It died in my tank.)

If you want to move a puffer, do so carefully.
W


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I always moved puffers in plastic cups.


----------

